# Hello



## jasonkidd5vinsanity15 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi i am from the nets board did you guys start francis yesterday or Q-rich. By the way i am alos a knick fan but am having trouble staying a knick fan


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

jasonkidd5vinsanity15 said:


> Hi i am from the nets board did you guys start francis yesterday or Q-rich. By the way i am alos a knick fan but am having trouble staying a knick fan


Sup Jason

I didn't see the game, but from what I was told he didn't start last night. LB with his flip flopping line up makes me sick. As for being a Nets and Knick fan, I rooted for the Nets in the 90's when you had Drazen, Kenny Anderson and Derrick Coleman. That was the squad back in the days. I just dislike Jefferson so much it's causing me to not even follow them any longer.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

This is gonna sound really random but RJ is my neihbor aka he lives in the building next to me lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> This is gonna sound really random but RJ is my neihbor aka he lives in the building next to me lol


For real China? I can't stand the guy, I met him a few times personality is awlful. Cocky sob off the court as well as on


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

For reals Chinatownballer? Where you living?


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Yea down in Tribeca. I've never seen him but i asked the doorman and he said that RJ lives there. My dad saw him apparently. When ur like 6'8 like RJ u def have to be stealthy if u dont want ppl to see u.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Damn kid, you rich?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kitty said:


> For real China? I can't stand the guy, I met him a few times personality is awlful. Cocky sob off the court as well as on


Agreed RJ is a total ahole..well at least he was 3 years ago when I met him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Agreed RJ is a total ahole..well at least he was 3 years ago when I met him.


I guess he hasn't change one bit sa. I don't understand how he can be so rude and be an overall jerk.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I guess he hasn't change one bit sa. I don't understand how he can be so rude and be an overall jerk.


Funny thing was..I had always figured him to be a nice guy (no idea why I did this) before I met him and was shocked at how arrogant and cocky he was.


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

Kitty said:


> For real China? :QUOTE]
> 
> kitty im convinceed uve seen everyone lol....the only person ive seen is frazier


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think RJ is understood, you have to remember he was brought up by really strict parents. If he did something wrong, he was put under extreme pressure by his mom (washing his mouth out with soap).

He's kind of anti-social because of the way he was raised.

Meh...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

If you're raised strict, then you should be polite and non-cocky. Well supposedly, the whole Nets team hangs out at Best Buy in Seacaucus, New Jersey and are always buying gmaes there during the season because they stay in these suites right across the street from it during the season


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KnickerBockers03 said:


> Kitty said:
> 
> 
> > For real China? :QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

really? i've always thought Rj being nice and stuff, and i've always thought kidd is cocky and mean


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> really? i've always thought Rj being nice and stuff, and i've always thought kidd is cocky and mean


Mystery solved?

Look at what Rasheed Wallace and the Pistons are doing now.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> really? i've always thought Rj being nice and stuff, and i've always thought kidd is cocky and mean


kidd is kind of mean, he popped his hottie of a wife in the mouth once


----------

